

Dear Linux, I'm leaving you for Windows 8 - giancarlostoro
http://betanews.com/2013/05/28/dear-linux-im-leaving-you-for-windows-8/

======
dczx
It's a microsoft review site lol. Not biased at all.

[http://betanews.com/](http://betanews.com/)

------
baumbart
Oh dear. Not this shit again. The discussion is always the same. Windows vs.
Linux. Or maybe a Mac? C'mon, just use what you like and leave us kids alone.

------
lutusp
Quote: "I have long been a proponent of OpenOffice and LibreOffice. While I
still think they are fine options for the financially challenged, they are no
match for Office 2013."

That's quite an argument you have there -- LibreOffice exists only for those
poor souls who can't afford Office 2013. It's a variation on the elitist
notion that things with no cost have no value. That outlook fails many basic
kinds of reality-check, like free sunsets.

I call it the "Pet Rock syndrome". An ordinary rock has no value -- but if you
put it in a box and sell it, it acquires value by having a price:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet_Rock](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet_Rock)

When we evaluate something based more on its price than what it actually does,
we let the tail wag the dog. It's like therapy -- once you could productively
talk over your personal problems with your Aunt Tilly on a porch swing. Now
you're under pressure to consult a mental health professional, even though
studies show therapy doesn't possess an advantage over the time-tested Aunt
Tilly approach:

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8561380](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8561380)

